
Tesla turns a profit - huy-nguyen
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2018/10/24/tesla-turns-a-profit-fulfilling-a-pledge-by-ceo-elon-musk-as-the-electric-car-maker-seeks-to-leave-chaos-behind/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18295942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18295942).

